# Hymer bonnet release on Fiat Ducato



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Has anyone replaced the bonnet release cable on a Hymer Fiat Ducato?
The inner cable is not releasing the bonnet and it looks like a major job to get to the back of the actual release lever where the cable is connected (there is no further adjustment at the bonnet catch end)..........any tips/help gratefully received....


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

My bonnet release cable was broken when I purchased the van.

As the van was a private sale, I took it to my local garage (Bosch Specialist) to have the works - a major service, cambelt change, new rear brakes, a few bits and bobs, and the bonnet cable replaced. Total cost was just under 600quid.

For the cable replacement I was charged half an hour labour and 18.60 for the cable.
I asked the mechanic if it was a tricky job, he said very easy and the cable was just a standard Ducato item.....so it should be easy enough to repair


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

My release was far from smooth when pulled and the bonnet didn't seem to move. I tried a few things but found that the bonnet had in fact been release but needed to be pushed vertically rather than pulled out, as would seem to be more natural.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Or was it pulled out rather than pushed vertically. Anyway one of them now works for me.


----------

